# First Impressions of Noteperformer 3



## FredericBernard (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey Guys,

A fellow orchestrator of mine introduced me to Noteperformer 3 a little while ago, and I am surprised by how well it sounds just 'out of the box' - making the orchestration work much more easy! I mean there is some stuff which doesn't work out, like Big Band Cues (at least not for me ), but overall I really digg the quality.

During the last holidays I worked on a new cue. Nothing major, but rather something in between other projects just for fun. The scoring spirit goes a lot into the direction of Sport dramas, e.g. "Remember the Titans", or some of Bruce Broughton's work. So quite motivating music, with an additional emphasis on brass and the percussion section. I'd love to hear your general feedback, allthough I didn't apply and kind of mixing/mastering, nor editing, so all in all it's pretty much just the live playback:




Take care, and most importantly - stay healthy!
-Frederic


----------



## SturtOfTheWeald (Jan 27, 2021)

That's some very lovely orchestration and melodic work, there! A very nice cue indeed!

I've used noteperformer for my notated work for a while now, and it tends to sound better with smaller chamber ensembles, with bigger things at a very close second.


----------



## David Han (Jan 27, 2021)

That was so much fun to listen to! Awesome job!


----------



## FredericBernard (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for your kind responses and being so positive on my musical endeavours!

@SturtOfTheWeald
If you'd have to share some Noteperfomer mockups too, I'd really love to check them out, especially for chamber writing. Never had the time to write or check out anything in this direction.

Fingers crossed for the 4th version! 

-Frederic


----------



## Gil (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello,
Congrats for the music, it was really fun (and very well written)!
On a side note, do you plan to continue your orchestrations lessons? The legato one was super cool, I have no doubt that according to your incredible work you have more to share 
Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## giwro (Jan 28, 2021)

I've been using it for quite awhile - below is the classical cue I used to test it when I had the trial (which convinced me to buy it!)

Dallier Symphonie

(And yes, I know the reverb is a bit nuts - I'm an organist and I like it really soaking wet!  )


----------



## SturtOfTheWeald (Jan 28, 2021)

FredericBernard said:


> @SturtOfTheWeald
> If you'd have to share some Noteperfomer mockups too, I'd really love to check them out, especially for chamber writing. Never had the time to write or check out anything in this direction.


I haven't anything uploaded from noteperformer yet (currently have a few projects on the go), but that can be arranged once I've got this Mozart typesetting business out the way!


----------



## FredericBernard (Feb 26, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> Congrats for the music, it was really fun (and very well written)!
> On a side note, do you plan to continue your orchestrations lessons? The legato one was super cool, I have no doubt that according to your incredible work you have more to share
> Best regards,
> Gil.


Thank you so much for the kind words! I actually thought about updating the legato tutorial, and also writing more tuts! Currently I am quite busy, but once I have the time, I would gladly write more. I also thought about possibly creating a tutorial for the piece I've posted here, but though meanwhile you guys would maybe like to take a glimpse at the printed score of the above piece? It isn't finished to 100% and not proof readed yet at all, but I hope you'll enjoy it anyway. I guess some rather unusual techniques I've used - like the string ODs, or the 2 bass trombones (Dave Metzger - the orchestrator of many Disney feature fillms - told me about that trick), might be not to be found that much in other scores. Maybe even a contra-bass trombone would have been nice, but it seems to be an instrument rare to be used, and additionally hard to control. Cimbasso maybe as well. I've heard in LA area especially, there are brass players who can really blast that thing!

...ah, lost my train of thought! Either way, here's a link to the PDF Score: https://fredericbernardmusic.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/Frederic-Bernard-A-Smashing-Dream-Team-Full-Score-early-orchestration.pdf



giwro said:


> I've been using it for quite awhile - below is the classical cue I used to test it when I had the trial (which convinced me to buy it!)
> 
> Dallier Symphonie
> 
> (And yes, I know the reverb is a bit nuts - I'm an organist and I like it really soaking wet!  )


I didn't know you can control the reverb in Noteperformer 3? I possibly should have read the manual.  But I agree that a bit less wet, might give your piece of music a clearer shape. BTW, I LOVE those dramatic string runs ala' Richard Strauss (or Wagner) - very well done Sir!

Cheers!
-Frederic


----------



## giwro (Feb 26, 2021)

FredericBernard said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words! I actually thought about updating the legato tutorial, and also writing more tuts! Currently I am quite busy, but once I have the time, I would gladly write more. I also thought about possibly creating a tutorial for the piece I've posted here, but though meanwhile you guys would maybe like to take a glimpse at the printed score of the above piece? It isn't finished to 100% and not proof readed yet at all, but I hope you'll enjoy it anyway. I guess some rather unusual techniques I've used - like the string ODs, or the 2 bass trombones (Dave Metzger - the orchestrator of many Disney feature fillms - told me about that trick), might be not to be found that much in other scores. Maybe even a contra-bass trombone would have been nice, but it seems to be an instrument rare to be used, and additionally hard to control. Cimbasso maybe as well. I've heard in LA area especially, there are brass players who can really blast that thing!
> 
> ...ah, lost my train of thought! Either way, here's a link to the PDF Score: https://fredericbernardmusic.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/Frederic-Bernard-A-Smashing-Dream-Team-Full-Score-early-orchestration.pdf
> 
> ...


Frederic, while you can control the reverb, this is actually post-production using Altiverb.

Also, the piece isn’t mine - as I mentioned it’s an excerpt of the Symphonie by French composer Henri Dallier.

cheers!


----------

